# Scared about getting my dog neutered



## Aryan24 (Jul 24, 2014)

My Golden Retriever, Max is four and a half years old. For years, I have been in two minds about whether to get him neutered or not. I have read all about the pros and cons of neutering but couldn't seem to make a decision.

But as older intact dogs are very prone to testicular and prostate problems, I think I should get the surgery done sooner rather than later. Also, the surgery gets more risky with age, doesn't it?

He got a severe skin infection between his legs which spread to his testicles a couple of months ago. His testicles' skin got really flaky and began to peel off. That's all healed now, but I think I should get him neutered before any other problem arises.

But, I'm just so scared. I love him to death. And the surgery, the anaesthesia, possible infection at incision sites scare the crap out of me. What if he doesn't recover from the surgery, I can't even fathom the thought. Also, he's my first ever dog so I have never gone through this before.

Any thoughts? Should I go for it?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

I don't think the skin infection you mentioned is somehow related to him being intact, but I could be wrong.

The surgery gets more risky with age, well, yes. But there are lots of factors that can influence the level of risk in a surgery. Heart problems, for example. A healthy dog can do a spay surgery at 7 years old and be fine, meanwhile a younger dog with a heart disease may not survive the surgery.

I understand your hesitation and it's totally normal. It's a sign that you care. Talk to your vet about the surgery and the questions you currently have. Ask about the pre-anaesthetic tests, etc. 

This article is really interesting and I hope it helps you.


----------



## Barlosh (Sep 1, 2018)

While there is a risk of testicular cancer there are also risks in breaking the hormonal chain - it naturally works alongside other endocrine glands and neutering can have (and did in my experience) have a knock on effect on those too. 
My two neutered dogs developed hypothyroidism and spayed female developed Cushings disease. Both of those conditions are more prevalent amongst neutered/spayed dogs. In my 40+ years of entire dog ownership I had never even heard of these conditions yet three out of five of my most recent dogs, all of which were spayed/neutered, developed them. Some also suffered fear and anxiety and all were neutered post two years of age, so it wasn't because I'd had them done too early. I've spent the last twelve years feeling guilty about what I'd done to them and I will never do it again. I took away the boys courage when I made them go through those ops and opened them up to disease and feel forever bad about it.
My current girl will have an ovary sparing spay and any males in future will be left intact.


----------



## Aryan24 (Jul 24, 2014)

Barlosh said:


> While there is a risk of testicular cancer there are also risks in breaking the hormonal chain - it naturally works alongside other endocrine glands and neutering can have (and did in my experience) have a knock on effect on those too.
> My two neutered dogs developed hypothyroidism and spayed female developed Cushings disease. Both of those conditions are more prevalent amongst neutered/spayed dogs. In my 40+ years of entire dog ownership I had never even heard of these conditions yet three out of five of my most recent dogs, all of which were spayed/neutered, developed them. Some also suffered fear and anxiety and all were neutered post two years of age, so it wasn't because I'd had them done too early. I've spent the last twelve years feeling guilty about what I'd done to them and I will never do it again. I took away the boys courage when I made them go through those ops and opened them up to disease and feel forever bad about it.
> My current girl will have an ovary sparing spay and any males in future will be left intact.


 Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Aryan24 (Jul 24, 2014)

TheLittleDuke said:


> I don't think the skin infection you mentioned is somehow related to him being intact, but I could be wrong.
> 
> The surgery gets more risky with age, well, yes. But there are lots of factors that can influence the level of risk in a surgery. Heart problems, for example. A healthy dog can do a spay surgery at 7 years old and be fine, meanwhile a younger dog with a heart disease may not survive the surgery.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> But as older intact dogs are very prone to testicular and prostate problems, I think I should get the surgery done sooner rather than later. Also, the surgery gets more risky with age, doesn't it?


There's zero chance of a neutered dog getting testicular cancer. 

Prostate cancer occurs in both neutered and intact dogs - and neutered dogs may be more prone than intact dogs. Probably because the intact dogs get checked by the vet every year for prostate issues (mine do after middle age).



> He got a severe skin infection between his legs which spread to his testicles a couple of months ago. His testicles' skin got really flaky and began to peel off. That's all healed now, but I think I should get him neutered before any other problem arises.


The scrotum is not typically removed when dogs are neutered, so any skin issues will still affect your dog after being neutered. I hope you have a good idea of what caused that infection? 


As the owner of an intact dog, you do have to do some things differently.

Management - you likely already know, since you have a 4 year old dog. 

Prevention is the other thing. You have to be comfortable and consistent about keeping an eye and feel on things to ensure that any tumors that develop or changes of shape, etc.. are quickly caught and monitored.

Male dogs that develop fatty tumors elsewhere... are also prone to developing tumors on the outer sack. These are typically lower concern as long as they do not grow rapidly, change shape, etc. It isn't a given though that a dog will develop these issues.

My boy who I just lost to cancer (lymphoma) had no fatty tumors and his gonads were about as normal shaped as they were when he was young. Some senior dogs will have some normal changes that occur. He apparently wasn't at that point at almost age 11. 

Anyway - risk of testicular cancer is relatively low. It's a rare cancer. I know a lot of people through dog sports that I participate in... who keep their dogs intact. And I do not know anyone who has had testicular cancer occur with their dogs. 

Intact or neutered - bigger issue is all the other cancers which are very common in this breed.

Risk of things happening during surgery - depends on the quality of your vet.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have had two Golden Retrievers neutered. First one at under one year—he is 8 years old now and doing fine. Our puppy, Rocky was neutered at 13 months and 4 months later is fine. Both were done at the same Vet practice, but by different vets. Surgeries for both dogs went fine with complete recovery in about two weeks. The scrotum withered away in a few weeks. If both testicles have descended, there should be no problems. Make sure your boy leaves the incision alone. He may have to wear the cone of shame for a few days. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Aryan24 (Jul 24, 2014)

Max's Dad said:


> We have had two Golden Retrievers neutered. First one at under one year—he is 8 years old now and doing fine. Our puppy, Rocky was neutered at 13 months and 4 months later is fine. Both were done at the same Vet practice, but by different vets. Surgeries for both dogs went fine with complete recovery in about two weeks. The scrotum withered away in a few weeks. If both testicles have descended, there should be no problems. Make sure your boy leaves the incision alone. He may have to wear the cone of shame for a few days. Good luck with whatever you decide.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Aryan24 (Jul 24, 2014)

Megora said:


> > But as older intact dogs are very prone to testicular and prostate problems, I think I should get the surgery done sooner rather than later. Also, the surgery gets more risky with age, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> There's zero chance of a neutered dog getting testicular cancer.
> ...


Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

My dog was neutered a few months before turning 12. He was neutered because of a testicular tumor. I was also scared mostly because of my dog's age, but all went well. Actually it was easier than I expected. 

If you decide to go with neutering him, do a full blood panel just in case.

Much older dogs go under for more serious/invasive surgeries without issues.

Prostate cancer is actually more common in neutered males.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

I do not have a male dog. My Golden was a female that was spayed at 4 years old due to Pyrometra. The breeder spayed her. My girl passed at 9 years 3 months from Hermangiosarcoma, this last July. 



Spaying and neutering may make your dog more likely to get cancer. Just not testicular cancer. You must always be watchful for fatty tumors on your dog's back or hind legs. Always biopsy them and or remove them. A fatty tumor on my Goldens rear thigh became cancer. 



Here is a research study about the benefits (not) about neutering dogs. https://healthyandhappydog.wordpress.com/countering-the-effects-of-neuter/



This is the opening to the paper. 



If your dog has already been neutered, there are some things you can do to help him live the healthiest and happiest life possible. The key to keeping your dog healthy is to assess and confirm the point in time that his adrenal glands are no longer able to compensate for the loss of his testes and the sex hormones they produce.


Do your research and what is BEST for your dog, not what is best for you.


Off my soap box.


----------

